# The winner has been chosen



## administrator (Mar 1, 2006)

Ok, I just pulled a name out of a hat based on the quality posts compiled by the staff and myself.
Looks as though 300yards will be swinging a new stick this summer  

Congrats!!!!!!


Stay tuned for the next golfforum.com contest, coming soon!


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats 300Yards WTG! (maybe he should change his screen name to 320Yards now lol)
And Thanks and a tip of the hat to the Admins of this site


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Now I can sleep soundly knowing that it's going to have a loving home.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

WWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOW! SWEET! Thanks a lot mods!!!!! Good work on the contest!

Do ya'll need my info?


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

> Good work on the contest!


Whew! SOOO glad you approve. :laugh:


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

300Yards said:


> Do ya'll need my info?



CHeck the profile of stevel1017 for shipping info :laugh: 
j/k


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

> Whew! SOOO glad you approve.



Hey, Im not complaining...I've never won anything on the internet before..


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Man, the forum died..where is everyone?


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Well I'm still here. For the 6th day in a row. On a steady diet of Extra Strength Tylenol and Pepcid Complete after having my wisdom teeth yanked and the resulting ulcer that the Vicadin caused.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I was out chasing that little white ball around


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Be the Chasee...not the chaser...lol, like that made any sense at all..


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Actually did OK, 81 and my handicap is 14 (par is 71)


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

That's not bad at all!


----------



## TMC (Nov 19, 2006)

Congrats 300!

Great entries. I'm going to have to try your scoring zone advice. I've been keeping a golf journal for this year, and it will definitely be filled with those type of entries!

Cheers,
TMC


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks man! I hope it works as well for you, as it did for me.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

white_tiger_137 said:


> Well I'm still here. For the 6th day in a row. On a steady diet of Extra Strength Tylenol and Pepcid Complete after having my wisdom teeth yanked and the resulting ulcer that the Vicadin caused.


OUCH!!!!!!!! It's things like dental work that make me wish I could drink to excess when I needed to. 

Congrats 300yards... Use the driver in good health!


----------

